# Charter Cable



## Clay45 (Dec 22, 2005)

I have Charter Cable with an ambit cable modem, win xp pro , my connection has been degraded severely more in the evenings it seems but over all with large packet loss as measured by teamspeak, a program I use to communicate while playing an online game. When the packet loss goes up on teamspeak I notice a huge loss of speed and game graphics so it appears to be an accurate measurement. Even when just on team speak not playing the game packet loss can be from 25 % to 85 %. Charter has had me run a tracert and the results indicate according to them the following:
Our lead technicians have informed me the reason you are getting slow speeds is that many things in your network are connecting to your loopback. Your netstat shows many things are connected to the loopback which are either VPNs and/or security/firewall software. Once you bypass all those things, your speed and packet loss should resume as normal.

You will need to disable any VPN connections or close any ports using your firewall that you do not want open.

Thanks,
Charter Chat Support Team

Can anyone help me figure this connection problem out........I am posting the qcr test results here they had me run. Thanks a lot

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DELL

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-20-3F-58-94

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.119.133.152

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.248.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::213:20ff:fe3f:5894%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 68.119.128.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.114.38.210

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.158.85.2

24.158.85.3

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 22, 2005 2:30:14 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 22, 2005 3:30:14 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5445:5245:444f%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 44-77-85-98

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:4477:8598::4477:8598

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:836b:213c::836b:213c

2002:c058:6301::c058:6301

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 44-77-85-98

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:68.119.133.152%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


Active Connections

Proto Local Address Foreign Address State
TCP 0.0.0.0:135 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:445 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 68.119.133.152:139 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 68.119.133.152:1052 64.152.17.158:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 68.119.133.152:1053 207.46.156.254:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:1029 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 127.0.0.1:10110 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP [::]:135 [::]:0 LISTENING 0
UDP 0.0.0.0:445 *:* 
UDP 0.0.0.0:500 *:* 
UDP 0.0.0.0:1037 *:* 
UDP 0.0.0.0:1048 *:* 
UDP 0.0.0.0:1049 *:* 
UDP 0.0.0.0:1050 *:* 
UDP 0.0.0.0:4500 *:* 
UDP 68.119.133.152:123 *:* 
UDP 68.119.133.152:137 *:* 
UDP 68.119.133.152:138 *:* 
UDP 68.119.133.152:1900 *:* 
UDP 127.0.0.1:123 *:* 
UDP 127.0.0.1:1900 *:*


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I personally think that Charter is full of it, and I doubt that's actually a fact. I do see one thing you can do to help things out, uninstall IPv6, which is totally unnecessary and frequently causes issues with networking.

Start, Run, IPV6 UNINSTALL

Reboot and see if that makes a difference.

I'm astounded they'd ask you to bypass all your firewall protection, those guys must not like you!


----------



## Clay45 (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for your reply John....I removed that program and will see if that helps out generally. I have another problem that I thought I solved. I thought I had a clean scan on spybot but it appears a reoccurring MagicControl.Agent has come back on tonights scan. I have tried all the cures such as running spy search and destroy and ad adware programs in safe mode.....cw shredder and a virus scan. I might need some help getting rid of this one now....geesh.

Caly


----------



## Clay45 (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for your reply John....I removed that program and will see if that helps out generally. I have another problem that I thought I solved. I thought I had a clean scan on spybot but it appears a reoccurring MagicControl.Agent has come back on tonights scan. I have tried all the cures such as running spy search and destroy and ad adware programs in safe mode.....cw shredder and a virus scan. I might need some help getting rid of this one now....geesh.

Clay


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you have malware/spyware, post a HijackThis log in the Log forum and they'll be happy to help you fix that issue.


----------



## CrankyYankee (Apr 6, 2008)

You may also want to run a Charter QCR. webpages.charter.net/QCR - download to your desktop and run it in safe mode. 

Call charter with your QCR to review it, or I can do it here for you.

Also, you can always request a charter tech to come out with a testing laptop. However, if it turns out to be your computer there may be a truck roll charter (est $35).


----------



## jdm93dsm (Nov 9, 2007)

I could not get that link to work. Is there another site to find OCR?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd consider running this test when the network is working normally, then again in the evening when the network is experiencing the issues. Please post the links to each test here.


Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


----------



## r00k (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey just signed up because of this thread. I'm having the same problems. I was told i had to many open connections. Not sure what i need to do so i signed up to see if anyone had sorted this problem out. I also wanted to add that i'm not "that" computer literate. If i play around with something long enough i can figure it out but as far as just doing stuff it takes me a while...so if its difficult we may have to meet up on MSN lol. Hope to hear back from someone soon! Thanks in advance.

r00k <-Hates Charter! :lol:


----------

